# Strange plants two



## TimV (Jun 5, 2008)

Since all those pictures cause the thread to open slowly, here's thread number two.

Those of you who like math will remember that the sphere is the geometric shape that has the least amount of surface area in relationship to volume of any shape. In dry areas, it makes perfect sense for a plant to have the least amount of area exposed to the sun as possible so that water isn't evaporated, yet still photosynthesize. So plants from these areas are often sphere shaped. 

This plant, _Pachypodium namaquanum_ is only found in a few colonies in the whole world, mainly on the Namibian/South African border. They only have a few leaves on the top of the plant for a few months during winter, when there is a bit of rain and cool weather. The leaves make food for the plant, which is stored in the trunk, or "caudex" then the plant drops the leaves for the rest of the year. A 6 foot plant can be hundreds of years old, and there are very strict laws against moving them. The Afrikaans name means "half person" as from a distance they often look like a person standing on a hill, being typically bare of leaves and having a limb or two.


----------



## TimV (Jun 5, 2008)

Some _Lithops_, or living stones. Notice both the sphere shape, and the pretty "windows" on the top. These plants are like icebergs, with most of the plant underground. The windows allow sunlight to shine into the middle of the plant, where there is the wherewithal to photosynthesize. After rains they swell up, exposing the windows, which can then make and store food. During prolonged drought, the plant shrinks under the ground so as not to use up precious water. Here are several species, and you can imagine that the colors are designed to make the plant inconspicuous in various environments, i.e. to match the color of local rocks and soil.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 6, 2008)

This is awesome stuff Tim. Thanks


----------



## turmeric (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, Tim!


----------



## TimV (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's a cool one. Smells like steer manure; not so stomach wrenching as some stapeliads. The frilly things on the bottom move at the slightest breeze. They are metallic and reflective, and may look like other flies to potential pollinators, so passing flies think that there's a good meal down there and end up pollinating the plant.


----------



## TimV (Jun 15, 2008)

And the queen of bizzare, _Stapelia schingii _var. Angolensis. Water in the winter will kill it, but it likes a good watering once per month in hot weather. The purple metalic frillies look to other flies like a bunch of their friends settling down for a feast on a dead animal, so both the color, movement and smell work together to attract pollinators. Perhaps some evolutionist can explain that one to me...






And an easy grower for those with kids. The Sensitive Plant, _Mimosa pudica_. It's attractive, lives for years, and kids just love it. You touch the leaves, and the really quickly fold downwards. One of the quickest movements in the plant world.


----------



## TimV (Jun 15, 2008)

And for those who read the frog in the water gauge thread, here are two frog plants. The first is a typical bromeliad. Those formed like this make a perfect place for frogs. Some even lay their eggs in them as they hold moisture in the middle. The smaller plant is _Catopsis_, one of only two carnivorous bromeliads. The waxy coating comes off easily, so the bug who wanted a drink from the middle can't get out, and becomes lunch. But tree frogs can live in them, so the plant can take nutrients from the frog's waste products as well. In my greenhouse, a tree frog picked a carnivorous bromeliad to make it's home over the other bromeliads.


----------

